# Sandvik Sandplates replacement product



## a1Jim

Thanks Randy these are great tools


----------



## LeeJ

Randy,

The link doesn't work.

Lee


----------



## RBWoodworker

Ahh man..ok.. thanks Lee..it's up now.. Sorry bout that..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Never saw these before- Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? FINALLY, a woodworking show for us morons! " -The Hoboken Evening Review


----------



## Bagtown

I remember using the sandvik ones in my Dad's workshop. They worked great. I haven't seen any in years.
Thanks for this.

Mike


----------

